# Hills Vs. Bottoms?



## philmyer85

Just curious where everyones had better luck at hills or river bottoms? Wondering if the floodwaters from last year would've put a damper on the bottom crops


----------



## philmyer85

Also looking for a hunting companion would be a 8mile 3-4 day hike. Have great producing spots that Ive hunted since I was a wee lil shroomer lol. Just too much terrain to cover by myself!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Bottoms flush first,not sure about the flood damage


----------



## veronica

I would be somewhat concerned about contaminated soil from the floods that might transfer to the mushrooms

http://nebraska.sierraclub.org/movalley/local/asarco/ASARCO-ToxicSediments.asp


----------



## philmyer85

Great article, soil contamination was one of my biggest concerns..would be sad to stumble upon a large mess of them &amp; have to pass them up


----------



## mo-orbob

Where are you at Phil? I moved here a little over a year ago from oregon, and had some luck last year, but given the strange (early and short) season, I dont have too many places to go. I'm around Jeff City and would like to go. I'm a great hunter and could always return the favor around these parts or out west with new hunting spots. email [email protected]


----------



## philmyer85

Hello Bob, yes last year was a strange season. I hit the bluffs the day after I returned from Australia on Easter Sunday. Not very many fresh ones were left(mostly burnt) was extremely disappointed as years prior I've pulled no less than 60lbs from my honey holes. This year seems like its going to be prime hunting though! I'm layed off work the week of the 15th, honestly couldn't ask for better timing lol! Trying to find a hunting partner, would be a 3day excursion &amp; I'm located inbetween Atchison ks. &amp; St. Joseph mo! If interested give me a shout [email protected]


----------



## mushroomlady

The worst part of the flood situation will be the sand. In 1993 the sand was so infused in the morels that they were unedible. Beware if you are buying from anyone you don't know. There will be lots of morels along the rivers, lots of big morels there...but they will be full of sand you just cannot get out. Let them spore for future years.


----------



## philmyer85

Thats what I was thinking as well, dont believe lead contamination would be an issue from the Omaha area. Quite a ways upstream from the Atchison/St. Joseph area. I've been in the bottoms a few times, haven't ever found a great amount there perhaps a few puonds. Do know that alot of people find several there, although my lucks always been in the hills thought I would give it a try this year.


----------



## feral boy

Lead arsenate used to be commonly used in apple orchards. If you are hunting OLD orchards it may be a concern:

http://www.fungimag.com/winter-2010-articles/shavit-morels.pdf

A friend and I found some early blacks this weekend, on ridge tops, in a fairly sunny area (by a trail), under LARGE tulip poplars that showed a little trunk damage.


----------

